# Garden Tractor Pulling Discussion



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

I have been wanting to build a garden tractor for pulling in competitions. And it seems everybody is using a Cub Cadet with a kholer engine as the base tractor to start with. I assume that has to do with the drivetrain that it uses.

What I am wondering is there any other garden tractor besides a Cub Cadet that would make a competitive puller? Any ideas?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

here in canada you see MF 8,12 johndeere mostly the 200 series and cubs me and a buddy of mine are making a couple of puller 2 gear drives and 2 hyastat (spelling) mine is a allis 110B with a 10 hp briggs for the deere l think the 200 series are the best because of thire weight 

a tip if theylet you were you are from get smaller front wheels and rase the hich l think the max is 15 inch the key is to get the front wheels off the ground but not to high good luck James


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

Does the NGTPA exist anymore? And is there a website that has all the classes and mods you can run in each class. I can't seem to find a standard set of rules for each class, They all vary.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

this mite help you www.holtcountyhookers.com (no it's not what you think)


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *this mite help you www.holtcountyhookers.com (no it's not what you think) *



and what do YOU think we were thinking??????


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I would think a bolens tube frame might do well. They have a locking differential and some had 16hp engines.


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *I would think a bolens tube frame might do well. They have a locking differential and some had 16hp engines. *


I am not familiar with Bolens, Do you think a bolens differential would hold up? And are the bolens differential easy to find replacement parts for? 

I do know where there is a 1050 sitting that hasnt been used in about 15 years.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I see a lot of Wheelhorses do well around here. Also believe it or not, some of the Sears tractors from the sixties can compete with the Cubs. I'm not sure exactly what years or models. 

I plan on building a puller out of one of my Bolens. The biggest problem I can see is the axle shaft. They like to snap where they are pinned. If I start working in a machine shop again, I think I can take care of that problem.


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

My cousin is into this and he and his father use the Sears Suburbans 18hp. With a little tweak here and there and some weights they have been keeping up and out doing the Cub guys that have put big $$ into their tractors. I happen to know that some of the Cub guys have been using ring and pinion gears from one of the smaller Dodge pickups.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I had seen a website that had a modified bolens 1050 puller on it. It took me about a half hour of searching to find it again. Check this out.

http://ccins.camosun.bc.ca/~colesr/bolens/puller.htm


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Sorry, it's actually a g-14. My bad.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tractor Nut _
> *I have been wanting to build a garden tractor for pulling in competitions. And it seems everybody is using a Cub Cadet with a kholer engine as the base tractor to start with. I assume that has to do with the drivetrain that it uses.
> 
> What I am wondering is there any other garden tractor besides a Cub Cadet that would make a competitive puller? Any ideas? *


Gravely's are good pullers too. 

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/pullinggravely.jpg>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The G-14 has the same rear as a 1050 and the tubeframes had up to a 16hp tec OH160, I think. Sounds like a fun time!

aguysmiley
When do you plan on making the puller? Have you decided which tractor? 

We need a tractorforum.com puller! Would be a great advertisement!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ive been wanting to do this for years, I got to get myself a tractor to make into one.:tractorsm :tractorsm 


The Case's dont make great pullers becouse the wheel speed is to slow, and I was planing on using the old JD112 my Mom has, but she has not retired it yet.  Hmmmm what to look for, what to look for???


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

200 series make great pullers same with my allis l hooked it up behind my buddys truck with it in park it pulled it on gravle (it's was only a ranger)


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for all the information, It looks like I'll be building a Bolens to pull with.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *The G-14 has the same rear as a 1050 and the tubeframes had up to a 16hp tec OH160, I think. Sounds like a fun time!
> 
> aguysmiley
> ...


I'm planning on using the 1050 to build my puller. I don't know when. I have several irons in the fire right now. I also need to find a new place to live and work. Going to be moving a couple hundred miles away before the end of the month. My girlfriend's promotion finally came through and we're heading out. 

I keep telling her that if she makes me enough money, I'll marry her. So she's working towards that. LOL.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Oh I forgot to mention, when I do build my tractor I will put the website on it.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Anyone know how one of the bolens Hydro would do? Guy at work has one that he may be selling. says it's a 15something. it has the locking dif with the big knob on the axle, and I think he said it was a 14hp. Anyideas??


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

I read somewhere that hydros are not as competitive. I'll search around and see if I can find the article about pulling with hydro drive.


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

This is all I could find right now and it's not much help, I'll look again later.

http://members.aol.com/pullingtractor/intro.htm


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Everything I've ever heard indicates that hydros are a bad choice for pulling. The pump just doesn't put out enough pressure to pull the serious weight.


----------



## freddie (Apr 5, 2010)

i run allis b-10 and a simplicity landlord 2010. its not the hp to be concerned about. its were you put the weights and body movement on the tractor. we beat the cubs around here all the time.


----------



## Rick B (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 1966 cub


----------



## Rick B (Jul 25, 2010)

This my 66 cub,Mama Tried in the 12 horse stock atlered class 950 pound.This night I pulled 244 and 6.Took first place.Running alky fuel.One of the county fair fulls we have done this year.
Both my pullers,Mama Tried and Red Fever 3


----------



## BigSteve63 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello All! Been lurking for a bit and decided to chime in on this one. My experience pulling garden tractors is about 25-30 years back, and I do remember that the early hydros were fairly easy targets. Our competition ranged from the Cubs to Wheelhorses, and Bolens models. Depending on the setup and weight class, they were all pretty tough to beat. We started with an Allis 110, then went to a B-210 Landlord, a 1968 model. After retiring it from pulling, my Mom mowed with it for another 20+ years. I still have it (pic attached) and have started the restore on it. So far, the engine has been rebuilt (interesting story in itself) and I had to install a new governor, due to the gear shaft breaking. Transmission is in good shape, but leaks just a bit. Mower deck and drive hardware have all been rebuilt with new parts or fabbed replacements. Next step is new paint and decals. The yellow on it is not the original, we had a body guy for a neighbor (also a puller) who shot it for free. The "WHIP" decal is for both my Dad and my nickname. Not sure whether to go back original or stay with the bright yellow, since that is how I'll always remember it.

But, back on original topic - I think I would search Craiglist or Ebay to see if I couldn't land one of the older, non-hydrostat tractors and either rebuild or put a new engine on it. Either way, it sure is a lot of fun.


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

^^^ nice little Allis, there !


----------



## BigSteve63 (Mar 18, 2011)

Texas TRex said:


> ^^^ nice little Allis, there !


Thanks! Had it for a very long time...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*pullers*

DON'T use the hydro! They're designed to bypass oil if the pressure/torque is too high,and they just shut down!A lot of the pullers I've seen,here,in Michigan,are using the dual-ratio sears gt18 trans.They must be strong enough, because one of them was running in the Unlimited class,and was powered by a 105hp motorcycle engine!One of the guys told me that they like the dual-ratio,because they can change ranges,if one doesn't pull as well on a certain track.It's worth a try,anyway!


----------



## 70sRopers (May 17, 2011)

*Duel Range trans are tough*



jhngardner367 said:


> DON'T use the hydro! They're designed to bypass oil if the pressure/torque is too high,and they just shut down!A lot of the pullers I've seen,here,in Michigan,are using the dual-ratio sears gt18 trans.They must be strong enough, because one of them was running in the Unlimited class,and was powered by a 105hp motorcycle engine!One of the guys told me that they like the dual-ratio,because they can change ranges,if one doesn't pull as well on a certain track.It's worth a try,anyway!


Hey guys. Been pulling Sears Suburbans and Ropers for a while, and been finishing in the top 5 out of 26 or so tractors. I'm the only one running them. Everyone else has Cubs and Wheel Horse. Run 16HP twin Onans and 20HP twin Onans on them, and they do very well. I run it in Super Stock Class against 25HP twin Kohlers on Cubs and keep up farily well. I'll post some pics soon. 
70sRopers


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Ingersoll444 said:


> and what do YOU think we were thinking??????


Now I don't have to say it :grapevine

And I have to say this gets the wheels a turnin. This might be a lotta fun. AND cheaper than a NASCAR!


----------



## cubzilla (Sep 21, 2011)

*posi traction*

I was wondering if anyone knew how to make a cub cadet posi traction. I have a 129 and its only one wheel and I want it to be posi. I dont know if you can weld the rear ends or what. Just please answer me because i have a pull next week end and i want it posi by then.


----------



## nev (May 7, 2011)

My son has been running a 1969 ss12 sears that used as much oil as gas and still placed often. With proper weight placement you go far with any 70s or earlier tractor. cast iron engines are more stable under the stress. A light tractor lets you distribute weight where necessary. we have a video on you tube ss12 pulls forklift its a 6 ton + machine. we also have a cadet 111 lawn tractor thats doing well ie full pulls and some first and second place standings against wheelhorse johndeere and craftsmans. do your research experiment O and dont go hydro there good gaming tractors not pullers. the pumps arent made to handle it. the ss12 weight was 610 lbs as I recall we had it entered in a 2500lb class we only could get 2300 lbs of weight on it and were only 1 inch behind the jd tractor with a rebuilt 14 hp kohler



> it runs good when it runs


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

Tractor Nut said:


> I have been wanting to build a garden tractor for pulling in competitions. And it seems everybody is using a Cub Cadet with a kholer engine as the base tractor to start with. I assume that has to do with the drivetrain that it uses.
> 
> What I am wondering is there any other garden tractor besides a Cub Cadet that would make a competitive puller? Any ideas?


You are correct in your assumption of drivetrain and Cub Cadet tractors. The clutch setup seems to be a little (or a lot) more favorable for pulling, in the Cubs. The Sears line of early Suburbans and Super Suburbans have a very heavy frame, and make great pullers in the stock classes, in my opinion. These tractors use a belt drive, though....which makes it tricky to find the right combination of pulley/spring tension/lever/belt and gear ratio. If you can find that combination, which is a small window, then they pull pretty good. In our club, the top three tractors (in Youth stock) are a John Deere, a Cub Cadet, and a Super Suburban.
Me, if I wasnt hard headed and already running the Sears....I'd lean toward the Cub. After that, if I had a good deal on a Deere, as bad as I hate to say it, I'd probably go green.


----------



## mauve (Nov 22, 2011)

*Exotic plant nursery*

How do I organize value engineering function in a tractor manufacturing firm?


----------



## mbotticelli (Nov 15, 2011)

Nothin' runs like a Deere! Dude... get a diesel


----------



## pullerdad (Sep 27, 2011)

Just about any old tractor (pre-1975) can be built to pull. We have three that we ran last year, our first year of pulling, that we had a lot of fun with. A cub 125 that my son runs, an 857 Wheelhorse, and a Simplicity/Allis Chalmers that is painted to look like Moline. The Cub is a hydro and has won more money than the other two combined. In fact in the last pull of the year that little 12hp Kohler out pulled the adult 850 turf tire class by 20ft. Balancing the tractor and getting the power to the ground seems to be the trick.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats having to much fun right there.


----------



## donnyboybradley (Jan 19, 2012)

*Welding Differential*

I have a international 1282 as seen in my profile picture, i was wondering if it would be a good idea to weld my differential so i have all-time possie traction? Would this be smart for pulling?


----------



## mbotticelli (Nov 15, 2011)

Tractor Pullll!


----------



## Kraigduncan (Sep 2, 2012)

Any one know of a lawn tractor pulling group in alberta ive built a tractor now i need t figur out where a group is or a pull


----------



## Bobbyfant (Jan 13, 2011)

My kids do great in a 900LB calss with Wheel Horse 867's. Because they are light you can adjust the weight easily. You don't usualy run out of power, you run out of traction. (She always beats the Cubs!) My daughter does well with a Bolens 1050 in the 1,500 LB class. She just took 6th place out of 18 tractors and she came in about 100 LBS light. Lots of Cubs in that class.With a little tweaking that will be do better. In an "Open 1500 LB class", my son does great with a 14 HP Economy. That class usually has Economys, rear engine Gravelys, Cubs, Fords, etc. I'll post some pics if I can figure out how!


----------



## promaster60 (Aug 14, 2012)

I went to a tractor pull with my 816 GRAVELY and they would not let me pull in the stock class had to pull in the open mod with VW motors and so on ? his coment was they pull to much ! Gravely rear engine tractors do pull ! I have a 1000 plus pound roller and most tractors cant even move it !


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hydros eat up a large percentage of the power the engine is making. While it would seem infinitely variable gear changing would help, the severe loss of power offsets it.

Which came first? Cubs dominating in certain classes because parts are available, or the parts were made available so Cubs could dominate?

Cheerio! Yeah, I'm a Midwestern American, just messing with ya. :drinkin:


----------



## southfield (Feb 18, 2013)

we pull with old wheel horses. does any body play around with the pulleys on the drive or could recomend what works better .Or should you leave them alone bob


----------



## rstarch345 (Dec 21, 2012)

How do you guys that pull with lawn tractors handle the open differential? I would presume that with a manual transmission you would weld the diff gears to maintain two wheel traction. Yes? No?

It was mentioned earlier that a Hydro transmission is a poor puller because of power loss but wouldn't it also be pretty difficult to lock the wheels together as well? Never had a hydro apart so I'm clueless.


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

I won't make a comment on whether or how to lock the differential, but the differential is a separate component from the transmission, even in a transaxle where it's all in one case. So the type of transmission doesn't affect the type of differential. That's not saying a manufacturer wouldn't make it different within a model line, rather, if they did, it would be for separate reasons.

There are lots of ways to build a differential, but they all operate on the same principal.


----------



## nev (May 7, 2011)

An open differential allows you to steer by leaning when the front is up.


----------



## nev (May 7, 2011)

I feel there is alot more to be concerned with than locking the diff. the ss12 above has had weight placement changes 4 times the rims widened, and a 16hp tecumseh installed. My son places regularly. the last pull he recieved 2 first place trophys in stock classes. his other tractor is a light puller,cadet 111 that we finally got dialed in also stock classes. We put a twin briggs 18 with SS stacks and replaced the standard peerless with one that has hi and low from a super 10 sears


----------



## johndeere420 (Aug 20, 2013)

john deere all the way


----------



## old149 (May 20, 2013)

old149 here
Me to my first time pulling my neighbor wants in were both over the hill in our 70 s
going to build the 122 cub for him
I just bought a18 hp ownan twin 69 gt sears in ousting shap even new dirt devil
tirs
we will paint them the same color and GO HAVE SOME FUN
Just a couple of old crippled loggers being kids again


----------



## nev (May 7, 2011)

*At the fair!*

Just finished the fair and the pullers did great fun was had by all. nothing broke except my back but it is better now. I up loaded some pictures.

nothing runs like a deere but nothing pulls like a cub


----------



## wally_471 (Apr 11, 2013)

Tractor Nut said:


> I have been wanting to build a garden tractor for pulling in competitions. And it seems everybody is using a Cub Cadet with a kholer engine as the base tractor to start with. I assume that has to do with the drivetrain that it uses.
> 
> What I am wondering is there any other garden tractor besides a Cub Cadet that would make a competitive puller? Any ideas?


If you would like to see cub cadet and others garden tractors pull and plow fields we have a event on November 15, 2014 at the Beacon Hotel's corn maze 231 Beacon Rd. Renfrew, Pa. 16046 and it will go on even if its cool. We will have fires to stay warm. http://www.chapter34.com/ We will have food at 12 noon at a very good price at the Beacon Hotel.
Western Pennsylvania Garden Tractor Association's fall Plow and Pull day Nov. 15, 2014 at the Beacon Hotel, 231 Beacon Rd. 16053. Its a all day event with food available by our host the good people at the Beacon Hotel. We have over night primitive camping and plenty of parking. This is start of our 3nd year as WPGTA but we have been around for 4 years now.We are on our own now and are looking for members to have fun playing in the dirt with us. Due to insurance your have to be a member to operate equipment $15 (14 to 18 year olds $7) a year with 2 events as of now and open to other events. Can join the day of the events. Spectators are more then welcome too. For up to date information please check us out at http://chapter34.com and look at our video http://www.chapter34.com/apps/videos/videos/show/17967058-wpgta
Hope to see you at one of our events...

Thanks,



Wally Whitfield President WPGTA


----------



## caseih_parkland (May 12, 2015)

Kraigduncan said:


> Any one know of a lawn tractor pulling group in alberta ive built a tractor now i need t figur out where a group is or a pull


Any Luck with your pulling in AB I have spoke to the ATPA and they are not opposed to the idea and said there is a bit of intrest as well in the sport. Im in the process of looking for a Cub right now I have a lead on a 682 and a few others.


----------



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

cubzilla said:


> *posi traction*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew how to make a cub cadet posi traction. I have a 129 and its only one wheel and I want it to be posi. I dont know if you can weld the rear ends or what. Just please answer me because i have a pull next week end and i want it posi by then.


Spool it from Midwest super cub.


----------



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

Pulled a gravely a few seasons , 8122 was strong. only pull heavy weight classes. . Had to remove pto From transmission . Had to light front axle. Had remove seat. Hitch was to far back because of engine from axles ,cub have a superior advantage. 
should have left it alone and stayEd with Cub cadet 1000 . 
now wheel horses are super tractor for kids . Dad can relocate weights to give them a distinct advantage over a cub. For kids , belt drive is a big power advantage over gears as far as efficiency. A dad with any savvy about gripsion. Will make a a lot of cub cadet pullers cry in light weight classes because of the weight position advantage . 
garden tractor pulling is all about traction . I had a 10 horse Kohler that would out pull 16 hp Kohler s


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sure looks like good, clean fun.


----------

